# A Few Quickies in the Park...



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Just hanging out in the park with my boy this morning...





































BTW, the shaved part of his leg is where they prepped him for x-rays...


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

He's such a cute dog! I love him. 

How did you gain so much trust with him being off leash? I've seen your videos before and found it awesome how well behaved he was. Does he ignore other dogs if told to?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> He's such a cute dog! I love him.
> 
> How did you gain so much trust with him being off leash? I've seen your videos before and found it awesome how well behaved he was. Does he ignore other dogs if told to?


Thank you!

The trust between Mateo and I has gotten pretty solid. However, it's an ongoing process; no, he doesn't always stop in his tracks and come back to me if he's headed towards a dog that I feel may be a problem. Honestly, it's gotten better... but he's also a teenager now, and testing his limits. Generally, he's a pretty mellow guy; he doesn't go out looking for trouble. But sometimes if he hears a fight break out between other dogs, he will run into the middle of it, if I don't hold him back.

Also, the thing about being off-leash in such a huge space as Central Park.....there rarely are dog fights. In fact, some tourists in the park were just remarking about this the other day--- how well all of these dogs off-leash get along. I believe it has a lot to do with the fact that they are not so confined (i.e.small dog "runs") and therefore experience less stress overall. Plus, most people will not have their dogs off-leash until they have done some training with them-- most importantly, recall.

So, yes--- I do trust Mateo off-leash. His recall is good. But I am also watchful...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, who had a quickie in the park? I was expecting a bit of porn there, so I was a bit relieved to see your pup instead! He is such a doof and so cute, love him to pieces, he is so huggable. Thanks for the pic's!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ok, who had a quickie in the park? I was expecting a bit of porn there, so I was a bit relieved to see your pup instead! He is such a doof and so cute, love him to pieces, he is so huggable. Thanks for the pic's!


Ha! I knew the thoughts of some might swing in that direction. :becky:

Cute, for sure... a doof, absolutely...huggable, without question! In fact, this woman in high heels stopped us on the street recently and seriously loved up Mateo. We're talking removing the shoes, getting down on the gritty NYC sidewalk and practically making out with my panting, drooling dog. 

Now that's some serious dog love!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that first pic is just so goofy.....LOL

such a face


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Ok, who had a quickie in the park? I was expecting a bit of porn there, so I was a bit relieved to see your pup instead! He is such a doof and so cute, love him to pieces, he is so huggable. Thanks for the pic's!


stay in my brain


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

First, love the thread title 

Next, his eyes. Wow. He has beautiful colored eyes. Dozer's eyes are the lightest of my three and when I first met them, I was enthralled with the color. Mateo's are even lighter. Very cool. I just noticed them. 

I envy the fact he can be off leash in public. Dozer is a stubborn mule who forgets I exist when it suits him. LOL. 

Sorry I missed it, but why did he have xrays? Everything ok?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

God he is one precious mush of a dog! I love the first picture. Ridiculous cuteness!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> First, love the thread title
> 
> Next, his eyes. Wow. He has beautiful colored eyes. Dozer's eyes are the lightest of my three and when I first met them, I was enthralled with the color. Mateo's are even lighter. Very cool. I just noticed them.
> 
> ...


Thanks-- yeah, people think his eyes make him look kind of "human." Well, I say more primate than human...LOL.

So, I did post a thread recently about Mateo needing surgery. He had been limping for awhile (first noticed it after some rough play)-- rested him for a few days, then resumed normal activity. It just didn't really get much better. (He doesn't really limp when he walks, or runs... you really notice it when he sort of "trots").

Took him in for x-rays, and the diagnosis is OCD (Osteochondrosis) of the front right shoulder. The cause is mostly genetic; it occurs in young, male, large breed dogs. He needs surgery to correct the problem. Fortunately, it usually (but not always) can be corrected through arthroscopic surgery. My vet has given me two surgeons to contact; unfortunately it's a holiday weekend so I must be patient and wait until they all come back from holiday before I can talk/meet with them. 

It seems as though (after doing some research) that this is a one-time deal--that dogs fully recover with no residual effects. But you have to find somebody really experienced with the procedure, otherwise things can go amiss.

I want to have the problem taken care of soon...and I am not even thinking about how I am going to pay for it...I'll scrape up what I need somehow. 

Mateo's health and well-being trumps most everything else...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> He's such a cute dog! I love him.
> 
> How did you gain so much trust with him being off leash? I've seen your videos before and found it awesome how well behaved he was. Does he ignore other dogs if told to?


One more thing about his training off-leash that I am working on with him: responding to the word "STOP", said firmly, sharply and with authority. If he is heading off into what could be trouble, I have been using the "STOP" command with increasing success. Usually, I will say his name, then "STOP." 

We have been practicing this in some short training sessions, as well as within the park itself. Simple, short, quick command. He gets it....usually.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just love your boy,he is soooo handsome and cute just love his mellow nature!
would love too meet him in person one day hes such a doll!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i just love your boy,he is soooo handsome and cute just love his mellow nature!
> would love too meet him in person one day hes such a doll!


Seriously--- how cool would that be?! 

Hey... and I could pick your brain for some insightful and brilliant training tips...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Seriously--- how cool would that be?!
> 
> Hey... and I could pick your brain for some insightful and brilliant training tips...


Maybe Cesar could learn to chill out a little being around a calmer dog!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Those eyes, those wrinkles...just pure love for my man Mateo


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope the best for you and Mateo. Not fun, surgery...paying for surgery....bummer.

He has a wonderful owner and the reason I "liked" your last post was because you put his health first which a lot of people (not here of course) don't do. I am glad to hear that. Obviously keep us posted on it and obviously post more pictures.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I hope the best for you and Mateo. Not fun, surgery...paying for surgery....bummer.
> 
> He has a wonderful owner and the reason I "liked" your last post was because you put his health first which a lot of people (not here of course) don't do. I am glad to hear that. Obviously keep us posted on it and obviously post more pictures.


Thank you for saying that--- right now I am on "auto-mode", just trying to find the best surgeon to do the job--- and that I can afford--- but I know when the time comes for him to go under, I'll probably be a nervous wreck... 

At least I know I can come here for support, encouragement... all that good stuff. This forum does rock.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Thank you for saying that--- right now I am on "auto-mode", just trying to find the best surgeon to do the job--- and that I can afford--- but I know when the time comes for him to go under, I'll probably be a nervous wreck...
> 
> At least I know I can come here for support, encouragement... all that good stuff. This forum does rock.


You big ole fluppy dog is amazing! I hope you find a vet you can trust (and afford) and all goes well. 

Do you know about CareCredit? It's a credit card specifically for use for medical purposes .... pets and humans. I have one, and even though I didn't qualify for a very big credit limit (my outgo is most often more than my income .... probably a blessing in disquise), it has come in quite handy when I needed a vet visit and the ole' bank account was running low. If that's of interest to you, and you find a vet that accepts it (not all do but many), it also sometimes offers "promotions" -- like same as cash if paid in 6 months, for instance.

A credit card for dogs? Who knew? Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> You big ole fluppy dog is amazing! I hope you find a vet you can trust (and afford) and all goes well.
> 
> Do you know about CareCredit? It's a credit card specifically for use for medical purposes .... pets and humans. I have one, and even though I didn't qualify for a very big credit limit (my outgo is most often more than my income .... probably a blessing in disquise), it has come in quite handy when I needed a vet visit and the ole' bank account was running low. If that's of interest to you, and you find a vet that accepts it (not all do but many), it also sometimes offers "promotions" -- like same as cash if paid in 6 months, for instance.
> 
> A credit card for dogs? Who knew? Just thought I'd throw that out there.


Wow--this I did not know. I'm going off now to google...

Thank you; experiences and suggestions are always helpful.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, if memory serves (and sometimes it doesn't), when you apply on line, you can also do a search in your area for providers that accept it. Good luck. Hug Mr. M for me.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo is as handsome as always!


----------

